# Best use of 2.5 days in Dubai?



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

I love this forum, it's very enlightening!

So, I'm finally coming over to see what life is really like out there in the Sandy City in a couple of weeks time.

Arrive 12.00noon on a Friday, depart at 7.00am on the Monday.

What is an absolute must-do/see in Dubai for a weekend?

Answers on a postcard please...


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hiya*



UKTanya said:


> I love this forum, it's very enlightening!
> 
> So, I'm finally coming over to see what life is really like out there in the Sandy City in a couple of weeks time.
> 
> ...


Hey Tanya,
Hows it going? well there is plenty to do in Dubai in 2 days.. well to start of with you have to check out Dubai fountain which for me is just amazing.. you can go for desert safari... check out Atlantis Hotel (Aquaventure)... def go for a shisha if you get a chance... check out few malls if you wanna shop etc... 
where in UK are you coming from ?? i am from London


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

londonguyzee said:


> Hey Tanya,
> Hows it going? well there is plenty to do in Dubai in 2 days.. well to start of with you have to check out Dubai fountain which for me is just amazing.. you can go for desert safari... check out Atlantis Hotel (Aquaventure)... def go for a shisha if you get a chance... check out few malls if you wanna shop etc...
> where in UK are you coming from ?? i am from London


Hi London guyzee!

Thanks for your reply!

I'm from Preston originally, but live near Reading at the mo, so not far from the Big Citay!! ;-)

Thanks for the suggestions. I've seen pictures of the Atlantis and I'm pretty blown away by it - very impressive!

Stupid question- what's a shisha?


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

UKTanya said:


> Hi London guyzee!
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> ...


Hi there tanya ! a shisha is a form of smoking flavoured tabbacco, very nice and relaxing as well, definetly worth it. ehm theres a water park that has been recommened to me by a few people, cant remember the name but if your into that kind of thing then yeah do that. far too much to do in 2 days plus adapting to the temperature will take alot more but once you get here you wont want to leave. I expect that youll be wanting to taste some of the nightlife ? well i went to a place called double decker with a guy i met on here and that was very good, meet alot of people and was great fun. Try go out to palm island thats amazing to see, hope this helps


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Scotman1888 said:


> Hi there tanya ! a shisha is a form of smoking flavoured tabbacco, very nice and relaxing as well, definetly worth it. ehm theres a water park that has been recommened to me by a few people, cant remember the name but if your into that kind of thing then yeah do that. far too much to do in 2 days plus adapting to the temperature will take alot more but once you get here you wont want to leave. I expect that youll be wanting to taste some of the nightlife ? well i went to a place called double decker with a guy i met on here and that was very good, meet alot of people and was great fun. Try go out to palm island thats amazing to see, hope this helps


Hi Scotman,
Thanks for your reply!

I have heard of the waterpark actually, will maybe save that one for a longer trip! Thanks for clearing up the shisha, by the way!

Nightlife is, funnily enough, the order of the trip, so all recommendations gratefully received. I'll forward them to my tour guide and see what we come up with! I have heard of Double Decker, hopefully I can give it a go.

Palm island looks very cool, I think I'll probably just be in awe of the place to be honest, but be good to spend a bit of time there.

How long have you been out there?


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

UKTanya said:


> Hi Scotman,
> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I have heard of the waterpark actually, will maybe save that one for a longer trip! Thanks for clearing up the shisha, by the way!
> ...


Kasbar Nightclub at the One & Only Royal Mirage Hotel is amazing.... Located in Jumeriah and the music and design is amazing!

Well worth going to.... I was there on Thursday night and had a great time!


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

UKTanya said:


> Hi Scotman,
> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I have heard of the waterpark actually, will maybe save that one for a longer trip! Thanks for clearing up the shisha, by the way!
> ...



Im only here for a minimum of a month so have at least two weeks left just now, when is it you come out ? 

Ive been around alot of places and the shisha is one of the great things ive found and enjoyed so hopefully you can enjoy aswell  

any other questions ill try and help


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well the first thing you'll probably need to do is get out of bed.....


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well the first thing you'll probably need to do is get out of bed.....


Thanks for the inspiration, Mr Andy Capp.

Your reputation precedes you. Maybe I'll see you in one of the local haunts?

Once I've got out of bed, that is..


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Kasbar is good, some other clubs around too like Chi/Zinc/400/Sanctuary/Elegante. Check out timeout Dubai for some good recommendations as well.

BTW shisha RULES!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

UKTanya said:


> Thanks for the inspiration, Mr Andy Capp.
> 
> Your reputation precedes you. Maybe I'll see you in one of the local haunts?
> 
> Once I've got out of bed, that is..


My reputation is untarnishable! And I'd very much doubt you'll be frequenting the dive bars I hang out in.

Unless you fancy earning a bit extra cash on the side (or the back, front etc...)


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

There's always one who lowers the tone....

Can't say as I do fancy any of that sort action, as I have my own reputation to think of. 

I really would rather just stay in that bed, but I'll pass your remarks on to my tour guide.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Arrive 12 noon on a Friday?

Just in time for brunch


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Arrive 12 noon on a Friday?
> 
> Just in time for brunch


Now there's an offer!

I've heard about the Friday Brunch - what's that all about?


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hiya*



UKTanya said:


> Now there's an offer!
> 
> I've heard about the Friday Brunch - what's that all about?


oh you would get plenty of offers  just take the right one heheh


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

sounds like it is going to be an action packed 2.5 days


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Brunch = All you can eat/drink for 4-5 hours for a price, most of the time, you can't beat. Type of food and drinks depend on the places.

What we do is, brunch -> happy hour -> another bar/club usually to end the night.


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Brunch = All you can eat/drink for 4-5 hours for a price, most of the time, you can't beat. Type of food and drinks depend on the places.
> 
> What we do is, brunch -> happy hour -> another bar/club usually to end the night.


You're on!

Action packed indeed!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Thing is, you'll probably be lucky to make it past happy hour.....


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Thing is, you'll probably be lucky to make it past happy hour.....



haha actually someone in our group passed out right at the end of happy hour... couldnt even wake him up


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Thing is, you'll probably be lucky to make it past happy hour.....


I'll have to consult my tour guide as to how long I have alloted for brunch.

Bet I could drink you under the table though


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

londonguyzee said:


> oh you would get plenty of offers  just take the right one heheh


I'll bear that in mind Zee!

If it's anything like this place, sounds like I'll have a fab weekend!


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> haha actually someone in our group passed out right at the end of happy hour... couldnt even wake him up


Straight off the plane and into the happy hour - I'll tank up on the carbs first then.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

UKTanya said:


> I'll have to consult my tour guide as to how long I have alloted for brunch.
> 
> Bet I could drink you under the table though


Very likely, I don't drink any more you see....


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Very likely, I don't drink any more you see....


Really?

That's a shame.

You'll be the guy observing and not partaking then?


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

Dont drink any more ? 

bull****


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Scotman1888 said:


> Dont drink any more ?
> 
> bull****


See, reputation precedes the infamous Andy Capp.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Infamy, infamy, you've all got it in for me......


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't drink any more?

Don't drink any less either


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Don't drink any more?
> 
> Don't drink any less either


How long did that reply take!

Seriously mate, I'd have thought someone else would have jumped on that earlier.....


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Very likely, I don't drink any more you see....




and the sun dont shine in Dubai!!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

correct...anyone sees the sun ?!?!?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

such a one liners thread


----------

